# What cartoon series would you want to return?



## Art Vulpine (Dec 28, 2013)

We all have seen cartoons that we loved and were sad to see either end or were cancelled. I bet there are some we want to see return as perhaps an updated version or a continuation. 

So what are the cartoon series that you want to see return? 

Mine are to name a few:

Dexter's Laboratory
Thundercats (I know Cartoon Network did a remake but for some reason they ended it. Not sure why as it looked great.)
Road Rovers 
The Raccoons
Batman: The Animated Series (None of the Batman series after this one seemed to compare)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Dec 28, 2013)

A tie between King of the Hill and Batman: The Animated Series


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

I want Invader Zim back. and I think thundercats is now on Adult Swim I'm not sure though.


----------



## Pantheros (Dec 28, 2013)

Ed Edd n Eddy!!!!!!


----------



## Gumshoe (Dec 28, 2013)

Pantheros said:


> Ed Edd n Eddy!!!!!!


Damn Pantheros, you stole one of my picks.

Anyways, I'm not sure if this would count, but I would love to see Jetix come back.  Jetix isn't really a show, but rather like a sub channel to another channel (sort of like Disney XD, or Toonami) that already had a ton of exclusive shows (including original content).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 28, 2013)

Sailor Moon, but it's already getting a remake that's supposed to come out pretty soon. I hope it follows the manga storyline.

A remake of Captain N would be neat, if they actually got the video game characters accurate, and it actually included Samus this time around.

I wouldn't mind remakes of the old Mario cartoons, if they made them accurate to the games.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;frGLMtGsotc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frGLMtGsotc[/video]


----------



## Lobar (Dec 28, 2013)

Reboot, if that counts as a cartoon.

edit: a non-shitty Captain N would be good too.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd kill for a Swat Kats or Gargoyles reboot.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

SYM-BIONIC TITAN
If that counts as a cartoon.
[video=youtube;7nQLiq3PkG8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nQLiq3PkG8[/video]
That had no business getting canceled where it did.



ShadowFireWolf said:


> I want Invader Zim back. and I think thundercats is now on Adult Swim I'm not sure though.


It was for a time but they lost the rights to it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Not really a return but "The Adventures of Professor Layton" would be absolutely awesome. I would also give anything to see a return of "Inspector Gadget".


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 28, 2013)

First thing i thought of was Invader Zim, but seeing as its taken, Megas XLR.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 28, 2013)

Actually, come to think of it, a return of Toonami would be awesome.


----------



## TobyDingo (Dec 28, 2013)

None of them. Wouldn't want to risk those fond memories being shat all over by some half assed remake.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 28, 2013)

If it was done with as good quality as before, Invader Zim. It was great


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2013)

_Drawn Together_. The third season was probably the best, or damn close, so the show was only going up.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Actually, come to think of it, a return of Toonami would be awesome.


Toonami already returned. Its been around since May 2012.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Conker said:


> _Drawn Together_. The third season was probably the best, or damn close, so the show was only going up.



Am I a bad man for legitimately liking this show? And the film too ._.


----------



## Conker (Dec 28, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Am I a bad man for legitimately liking this show? And the film too ._.


If liking _Drawn Together_ is wrong then I don't want to be right


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> Not really a return but "The Adventures of Professor Layton" would be absolutely awesome. I would also give anything to see a return of "Inspector Gadget".


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Layton_and_the_Eternal_Diva


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 28, 2013)

Rockos modern life! And Futurama


----------



## Pine (Dec 28, 2013)

Daria


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 28, 2013)

ShadowFireWolf said:


> I want Invader Zim back. and I think thundercats is now on Adult Swim I'm not sure though.



Not anymore. They re-ran the only season a number of times. Along with *Megas XLR* and *Sym-Biotic Titan*, I too want this one.



Ranguvar said:


> I'd kill for a Swat Kats or Gargoyles reboot.



The _*Swat Kats*_ universe has _so much_ meat left on the bone. But I doubt animators today can pull off the same art-style and overall vibe that the original show had. And it needs shredding guitars in the intro.



DarrylWolf said:


> I would also give  anything to see a return of "Inspector Gadget".



I'd let that one rest. There's no way it'll come back respectfully, and there have been attempts. I've seen a direct-to-TV _Inspector Gadget_ movie,  which mixed elements from the live-action films (talking Gadgetmobile).  Didn't like it. And then there was another one made in dated 3D that I didn't  know of.




Pantheros said:


> Ed Edd n Eddy!!!!!!



I'm totally cool if this one doesn't come back. Why? It had a really good movie that gave a really nice closure. How many cartoons series wish they had something like that?



Smuttymutt said:


> And Futurama



_Futurama_? Again? Well, it could happen if another network picked it up. Comedy Central lost interest I suppose...


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 28, 2013)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> I'm totally cool if this one doesn't come back. Why? It had a really good movie that gave a really nice closure. How many cartoons series wish they had something like that?


The fact that its a cartoon with an actual ending is something of an amazing feat here. Very rare do cartoons get this kind of treatment. But it treated CN well, and I guess they wanted it to go out with a bang.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 28, 2013)

I'd like to see more King of the Hill honestly. Probably the Wild Thornberry's too.


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 28, 2013)

I would love another season of Gargoyles.  Samurai Jack needs a conclusion.  One was planned but it never happened. Transformers:  The Animated needed a 4th season because they left us hanging.  That's another one that was planned, but cancelled.  I'd love to see another season of Danny Phantom.


----------



## Pine (Dec 28, 2013)

Twylyght said:


> Samurai Jack needs a conclusion.



this x1000

That was such a great show, it's a shame that it was cut early.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

Pine said:


> this x1000
> 
> That was such a great show, it's a shame that it was cut early.


Genndy Tartakovsky has stated that he wants to do a movie for Samurai Jack (to end the series I think).
Hopefully it'll happen someday.


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 29, 2013)

ReBoot
because it's a good show that has a great plot , cool art style and leaves off on a cliff hanger


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 29, 2013)

chesse20 said:


> ReBoot
> cool art style


Dat' CGI tho


----------



## chesse20 (Dec 29, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Dat' CGI tho


Looks great I feel like I'm really in a 1990's computer when I watch that show


----------



## Conker (Dec 29, 2013)

Smuttymutt said:


> Futurama


Futurama's final episode was a great send of to the show. I mean damn, it had like nine or ten seasons. I think that one can rest easy.


----------



## Echoshock (Dec 29, 2013)

Conker said:


> Futurama's final episode was a great send of to the show. I mean damn, it had like nine or ten seasons. I think that one can rest easy.



I had no idea it had finished! I've only got to season 6.


----------



## Inpw (Dec 29, 2013)

Tailspin


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 29, 2013)

King of the Hill and Berserk. Especially Berserk, how could they end it on a cliff-hanger like that??


----------



## Conker (Dec 29, 2013)

Echoshock said:


> I had no idea it had finished! I've only got to season 6.


Newest episodes vary in quality a bit, but all are funny and worth a watch. The final episode, I think, is perfect.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2013)

I cry sometimes.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 31, 2013)

Lots of good ideas here.

I almost forgot Gargoyles. That was a good one to redo. Megas XLR and Samurai Jack were also my favorites. 

Of course it goes without saying that if any get redone it should be as good of a quality if not more.


----------



## Sar (Dec 31, 2013)

The world need more smartassery and adult humor these days!
[yt]KA0TS9l_nJE[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 1, 2014)

Man I just found out _The Looney Tunes Show_ was cancelled. I miss it already.


----------



## Conker (Jan 1, 2014)

benignBiotic said:


> Man I just found out _The Looney Tunes Show_ was cancelled. I miss it already.


I still don't know what to think about that show. It was actually kind of funny, but I also hated what they did to the characters that I grew up watching. It was Buggs Bunny and Daffy, but then it really wasn't.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jan 2, 2014)

Conker said:


> I still don't know what to think about that show. It was actually kind of funny, but I also hated what they did to the characters that I grew up watching. It was Buggs Bunny and Daffy, but then it really wasn't.


idk if you watch him, but the Nostalgia Critic did a great editorial on the show. I agree with him. It's a fun show.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 2, 2014)

Two Stupid Dogs, Rocko's Modern Life, AHHH Real Monsters, Johnny Bravo, and Kablam. All of Kablam. 
Since Gargoyles, Swat Kats, and Dexter's Lab was already mentioned. 



Matt Conner said:


> Especially Berserk, how could they end it on a cliff-hanger like that??



AND THIS. 
BECAUSE GODDAMMIT.


----------



## Ley (Jan 2, 2014)

Seriously? Hey Arnold, hands down.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Jan 11, 2014)

beetlejuice animated series & the mask animated series.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh, think I forgot the Nicktoons. 

I'd definitely want to see Doug (although not what Disney did to it), Rocko's Modern Life, Rocket Power, and Hey Arnold return as these were my favorites.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 12, 2014)

ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Skunk Fu!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still like it. Still wish for more episodes. Still think that last pic is priceless.


----------



## thoughtmaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Jimmy Neutron or Code Lyoko should return in my opinion.


----------



## Bara Gouka (Jan 13, 2014)

i want the Zatch Bell series to come back, i never got to finish watching it, was so funny


----------



## Portia's #1 Fan (Jan 15, 2014)

Accretion said:


> Tailspin



ONLY if they could bring back the original voice cast. BUT if they couldn't do that, they would at least need to have Sally Struthers back as Rebecca Cunningham. No other voice would work with that character.

As far as bringing a show back is concerned, it would be the Get Along Gang. But it could only be in 2D animation and if I could write it, produce it and direct it.:grin:


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 22, 2014)

I guess Swat Kats, but one notable change I'd like to see is the cartoon's world to be populated with more than just 'Kats', I'm talking about also other kinds of mammals (including cetaceans), birds, reptiles, amphibians, sharks, insects, and spiders.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 23, 2014)

Voltron, She-Ra, and the Pink Panther - I'd love to see them return..


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 23, 2014)

Megas XLR.  That show was just pure fun.  I'd love to see more episodes of that.
Cadillacs and Dinosaurs.  An old show, but I loved it.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 30, 2014)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Voltron, She-Ra, and the Pink Panther - I'd love to see them return..



The _*Pink Panther*_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Panther_and_Pals

As for_* Voltron*_, well...: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1669774/?ref_=nv_sr_2


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 30, 2014)

Twylyght said:


> Cadillacs and Dinosaurs.  An old show, but I loved it.



Never saw any of the Capcom cartoons, but I did play the arcade game of this. Surprising violent and fun, plus you get to fight a "cousin" of a well known Capcom character.


----------

